# This might be a dumb idea



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

Its raining and muddy outside today and as you know the guys still have to go out. Then we have to wipe their feet when they come in. Im thinking why cant they wipe their own feet!!! lol

If a person had a big rug or a piece of carpet..something...by the door why couldnt they be trained to wipe their feet?? They lean all kinds of little tricks very easily so why not this.

The motion is already in their head, they do the back feet after they potty and sure know how to dig with the front feet. If you could put them all together and get them to do it on command you would be able to keep the floors a lot cleaner with a lot less trouble.

Im not sure how this will play out, its just an idea at this point, Ill update if I have any luck with it.If nothing else itll be time well spent hangin out with sarge...lol


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I so hear that, but I don't think it will happen.
if you can do it let me know I would love to try it myself.

I am lucky Brady will stay and stand so I can wipe his feet
Good luck!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

its actually a great idea! My friend Melissa taught her boxer Harlie how to wipe his feet when he comes inside. Its actually quite funny, she opens the door for him to come in,and when he does she'll say "harlie wipe your feet first" and he will wipe his feet (like butch said how they do it after they potty). It looks exactly the same but it really worked! I tried to teach Mya but she looked at me like i was nuts. "wipe my feet? no thanks i just spent all this time outside getting dirty!" LOL


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

I read something on line one time about teaching a dog to file their own nails using a large board that had been covered in - I think it was the anti-slip material that is used on steps outside some places? - it was a great idea, I think it was on a clicker-training site, but it would be the same principle as 'wipe your paws'! - you would just have to capture the motions, but I think it could be done... I just never got any of the materials to try it. Didn't think about the muddy paws... (;D)


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Let me know if it works out! I loathe the mop!!!


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

I just went to the Karen Pryor clicker expo in Lexington, Ky and one of the instructors showed a video of her min pin that she taught to wipe his paws on a towel that was hanging next to her door. She shaped these behaviors with a clicker but she said a lot of people have had sucess capturing the behavior- they did this by clicking and treating when their dog would poop and then scratch the grass with their back paws. After a while they used a word as a cue as they were clicking for the behavior and eventually the dog would do it on cue. I think she said that this was one of the hardest things she taught her minpin and it took about 27 lessons- but now he wipes his feet on cue!


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

My guys don't wipe their feet in the way that we do, however ... when it rains I place a couple of towels end to end by the back door and the dogs walk slowly over the towels. After two beach towel lengths feet are pretty much clean. Now as for Eli ... even though he now walks and runs, he can't resist dragging his butt through any mud or water he can find, so much to his disgust he gets towelled down.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

It occured to me that they love to dig (front paws). then they alway scratch with the back paws after pottying. The behavior is already being used so if I could some how get that same reaction on a rug or something it would be a great thing. Ive taught sarge all the standard things and he picks them up very quickly. I saw the little video of the girl doing the bang your dead trick along with many others but ive never ( even on this site) heard of anyone training them to wipe their feet. 

Everyone here has that problem at some point im sure. Anyway it will be fun to try, its not the end of the world if it doesnt. If I have any sucess ill post the video....im certianly not promising anything but we'll see how it goes.


----------

